# Argentine Sword question



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

Anyone???


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

Have you typed in Echinodorus argentinensis into google...Tons of info out there.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

I you got it at petco/petsmart in a tube, it is probably a peace lily(bog plant). I forget the Latin name.


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

oldpunk78 said:


> I you got it at petco/petsmart in a tube, it is probably a peace lily(bog plant). I forget the Latin name.


Actually I got some of the peace lily (_Spathiphyllum wallisii_) from Petco under the name Umbrella Plant, and this is definitely the Argentine Sword. I was kind of mad about the peace lily as well as the mondo grass, white ribbon, and something they called 'coconut plant' not being true aquatic plants and being marked right on the package: Aquatic Plants. When I compare the two in person, the peace lily has a sort of waxy texture to the leaves which the sword does not have. 



JasonG75 said:


> Have you typed in Echinodorus argentinensis into google...Tons of info out there.


I did find a few bits of info on the Argentine Sword on the internet, but most of the info other than the photo appears to be incorrect. Here is an example: http://www.fishlore.com/Plants-ArgentineSword.htm Several sites listed it as having a maximum height of 18 inches; another user here on the forum recently posted that it got to something like 3 meters, which is a huge difference. I have checked the 'reputable' forums on the web and there is no plant profile for this particular sword species, and the places that sell it only list info that helps them sell it, which can often be less than useful. Is there a site in particular that you may be able to recommend?


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Here's a quick quote from a book I found:

In Rataj's classification Echinodorus argentinensis is in Section Cordifolii, Subgenus Echinodorus. Other authorities question the specific rank of this species. Emerse leaves erect, long-petioled, 80-120 cm long. Blade ovate, at the tip shortly acuminate, at the base abrupt, or regularly oval, at the tip blunt or incised, 15 - 26 cm x 7 - 15 cm wide with 7 - 13 veins and distinct pellucid lines. Submersed leaves on short petioles, blades oval or ovate, on both ends acuminate or blunt. This species has two forms.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

i've had success keeping it like any other sword, deep substrate with fertile soil and snails to stir up the substrate around it. though I'm not a fan of the plant it grows fast for me even in a quarantine tank


----------



## catwat (Aug 24, 2008)

You can find more info on it if you search Rangeri Sword. It becomes really big really fast.


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

catwat said:


> You can find more info on it if you search Rangeri Sword. It becomes really big really fast.


I googled that and got a bunch of usable info- thanks!



shrimpNewbie said:


> i've had success keeping it like any other sword, deep substrate with fertile soil and snails to stir up the substrate around it. though I'm not a fan of the plant it grows fast for me even in a quarantine tank


Good info, appreciate your response. 



oldpunk78 said:


> Here's a quick quote from a book I found:
> 
> In Rataj's classification Echinodorus argentinensis is in Section Cordifolii, Subgenus Echinodorus. Other authorities question the specific rank of this species. Emerse leaves erect, long-petioled, 80-120 cm long. Blade ovate, at the tip shortly acuminate, at the base abrupt, or regularly oval, at the tip blunt or incised, 15 - 26 cm x 7 - 15 cm wide with 7 - 13 veins and distinct pellucid lines. Submersed leaves on short petioles, blades oval or ovate, on both ends acuminate or blunt. This species has two forms.


I saw the quote from Rataj somewhere but cannot remember where. But yeah, this was the sort of info I needed. 

Once I searched for the alternate (correct?) name, I got the right plant info. Thanks to those of you who responded, I did find what I needed.


----------

